# Just for fun.  Why your member name?



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

My real name is Jim and I am in Arizona.  I constantly try to figure how some of your names came about but some of them are a mystery.  Tell us how your name came into being...???????????


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Easy.  I'm American (and British) and live in Scotland.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

OH mine is a very boring story Jim..I've been on interent forums for many years almost always with the same user name, and when I joined SF I was a moderator of another forum , so I didn't want to use the same ID ..so trying to think of a name that wasn't already in use, I glanced out the window into the garden and the first thing I saw was my Holly Tree...just replaced tree  with a rhyming word and there we have it..HollyDolly it has been ever since..


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

We've done this before in a past thread.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> We've done this before in a past thread.



Sorry Cookie. I didn't know that.  We have many new members so maybe it's still a good idea, eh?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Not a bad idea at all Jim.  Cookie = like the kind we like to bake.


----------



## oldman (Apr 23, 2015)

I was one of the older Captains at United and one of the younger new pilots that was hired before I retired called me oldman. He said it was out of respect because to him he thought that anyone my age with my experience and never having an accident or an "event" earned the title. 

I didn't see it that way, but it wasn't worth causing a fuss over, so I let it go. Our Supervisor overheard him call me oldman one day and the next thing that I knew he was in the office, or as we called it, the woodshed. After that, I was called "Sir." So, I use oldman to remind me that it is out of respect. (lol)


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine's easy and boring. Real name is Nancy and I live in Georgia, hence NancyNGA.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

oldman said:


> I was one of he older Captains at United and one of the younger new pilots that was hired before I retired called me oldman. He said it was out of respect because to him he thought that anyone my age with my experience and never having an accident or an "event" earned the title.
> 
> I didn't see it that way, but it wasn't worth causing a fuss over, so I let it go. Our Supervisor overheard him call me oldman one day and the next thing that I knew he was in the office, or as we called it, the woodshed. After that, I was called "Sir." So, I use oldman to remind me that it is out of respect. (lol)



Interesting story.  Thanks Capt.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

I used a screen name generator


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I used a screen name generator



cheater


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

One that made no sense till it dawned on me was rkunsaw.  Then it hit me he is in Arkansas.  Damn clever.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> One that made no sense till it dawned on me was rkunsaw.  Then it hit me he is in Arkansas.  Damn clever.



I got that one straight away the first time I saw it, the song Arkansas by the wilburn brothers is my ringtone.. 


One that I used years ago on a forum was sikofants.....that took a while for people to get their head around


----------



## Josiah (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I used a screen name generator



A screen name generator?? How imagination limited do you have to be to need a screen name generator?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Josiah said:


> A screen name generator?? How imagination limited do you have to be to need a screen name generator?



OH oK.... Silver because that's the color of my hair and it IS a seniors forum... and QUiCK because that's how my mind is.....  better?  lol!!     I was trying not to brag..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

Then why not Grayfast?


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 23, 2015)

O.K. Mine's about a bad attitude. On other Web sites I had always been Sowhat, because I think that people make such big deals and take issue over the most meaningless garbage. Then I tried getting on a gardening site and Sowhat was taken.
I have had a running joke with my grandson about my being an introvert, and all I want to do is hide under my rock, but people keep turning it over. So gardening site? Underock it became. They required a number, so I added the 1.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Then why not Grayfast?




Nah......  Quicksilver is.... well.... mercurial..   besides.. when you slap me I spatter into a million little blobs and shimmy and shake..


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 23, 2015)

I like to eat apples (especially red delicious and green granny smiths). I've been told I eat them quite .....vigorously (noisy).


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I like to eat apples (especially red delicious and green granny smiths). I've been told I eat them quite .....vigorously (noisy).



Well, I love both kinds so I guess we do share that.  Speaking of pie my Grandma made be best apple pie in the US.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2015)

When I was little, my father used to take us to a small bungalow near the beach, and he stayed in the city working, just seeing us on the weekends. He bought a small used wooden sailboat (minus the sails) and used it to take us out fishing, he always said that it was broad in the beam and very seaworthy. He named the boat SeaBreeze, and I used the name to honor his memory, and it brings back good feelings of my childhood. :sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

I use Shalimar because it is the name of my favourite perfume.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I use Shalimar because it is the name of my favourite perfume.




My favorite perfume is Daisy Dreams.... NOW..... can you just imagine me with the screen name DaisyDream?    lol!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Only as a commercial for an organic pesticide, QuickSilver! Just kidding! I also love musk essential oil, but no way am I setting myself up with a name like MuskWoman. Lol on the floor! Can you imagine the unbridled lust? Ooooh?!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 23, 2015)

Oldman, when we were in the Army, "the old man" was how everybody referred to their commander -- didn't have anything to do with age.  Of course, it wasn't used to his face, but that's what the commander was referred to, as in "we are all in deep doo doo if the old man finds out about this."

I dunno why I came up with Butterfly -- it just came to me.  Doesn't have anything to do with anything.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Nah......  Quicksilver is.... well.... mercurial..   besides.. when you slap me I spatter into a million little blobs and shimmy and shake..



Lol! I think QuickSilver fits pefectly!


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was little, my father used to take us to a small bungalow near the beach, and he stayed in the city working, just seeing us on the weekends. He bought a small used wooden sailboat (minus the sails) and used it to take us out fishing, he always said that it was broad in the beam and very seaworthy. He named the boat SeaBreeze, and I used the name to honor his memory, and it brings back good feelings of my childhood. :sentimental:



That's a nice story.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I use Shalimar because it is the name of my favourite perfume.



Mine too. I always bought it for Eleanor. Expensive, but worth it for us.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

I first saw the movie "The Wizard of Oz" on TV in 1957 when I was 6 years old.  Presumably little girls are supposed to identify with Dorothy but I was totally enthralled with the Glinda character.  I fantasized that she would come to my little town and take me away in the bubble she could float anywhere.  I loved her fluffy pink dress, her sparkly crown and, most of all, the fact that she could wave her magic wand and make everyone safe and happy.  I wanted to be Glinda, Jr. - just like her.  Over the years I've seen the movie many times and, like many people, have memorized most of the dialog.  I'll always love Glinda.  :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I first saw the movie "The Wizard of Oz" on TV in 1957 when I was 6 years old.  Presumably little girls are supposed to identify with Dorothy but I was totally enthralled with the Glinda character.  I fantasized that she would come to my little town and take me away in the bubble she could float anywhere.  I loved her fluffy pink dress, her sparkly crown and, most of all, the fact that she could wave her magic wand and make everyone safe and happy.  I wanted to be Glinda, Jr. - just like her.  Over the years I've seen the movie many times and, like many people, have memorized most of the dialog.  I'll always love Glinda.  :love_heart:



Did you see Wicked?   OMG...  I loved it and saw the play three times...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Lol! I think QuickSilver fits pefectly!



I have been called a "Toxic element" though....  can you believe that?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Did you see Wicked?   OMG...  I loved it and saw the play three times...



I haven't seen it.  Someone told me it might make me love Glinda less.  Will it?  (Don't tell me the story!)


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I haven't seen it.  Someone told me it might make me love Glinda less.  Will it?  (Don't tell me the story!)



Let's put it this way..... It's a more realistic story...  But love her less.... I don't think so... Understand her more... for sure


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I haven't seen it.  Someone told me it might make me love Glinda less.  Will it?  (Don't tell me the story!)



Don't do it, Glinda. Dreams are fragile. "Oz" was my son's favorite movie and book growing up. I just looked up Glinda on the Web, and they are putting a whole new slant on her in "Wicked". The original movie was great fun and still is, if you don't start worrying about all of the politically incorrect stuff. Live with your memories.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have been called a "Toxic element" though....  can you believe that?



Yes I can!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2015)

Birth month April and first initial in my astrological sign Taurus, but, I'm thinking of a name change soon. nthego:


----------



## Kadee (Apr 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My real name is Jim and I am in Arizona.  I constantly try to figure how some of your names came about but some of them are a mystery.  Tell us how your name came into being...???????????


I posted a similar question, Jim .. I used my name that  my grandparents  called me I guess they made it up from my Christian name and surname as a child which was Kay Dunn ....... Kadee


----------



## Susie (Apr 24, 2015)

Vaguely remembered a "ditty" involving 'susie', and brought to life by a famous personality (I think).
Jimmy Durante: "If you knew Susie like I know Susie-------" ?


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

-
From childhood I was always fascinated by the character Merlin in the Arthurian legends, and aspire to some of his traits, though I feel I have probably taken on his less favourable ones  



The Many Faces of Merlin
Merlin is one of the most fascinating figures in the Welsh literature and the Arthurian legend. Merlin is a man of mystery and magic; contradiction and controversy surrounded his life.

Merlin wore many hats: he was a wizard or sorcerer, a prophet, a bard, an adviser and a tutor. He appeared as a young boy with no father. He appeared as an old, wise man, freely giving his wisdom to four successive British kings. He was dotting old fool, who couldn't control his lust over beautiful women, who hold him in fear and contempt. He had even appeared as a madman after bloody battle, and had fled into the forest and learned how to talk to the animals, where he became known as the Wild Man of the Woods. Merlin was the last of the druid, the Celtic shaman, priest of nature, and keeper of knowledge, particularly of the arcane secrets.

In the work, titled _Historia regum Britanniae_ ("History of the Kings of Britain", c. 1137), Geoffrey of Monmouth wrote that he was a son of a nun and grandson of the King of Demetia in southern Wales. As to his father, he was either a devil or an incubus. Merlin is a paradox, he was the son of the devil, yet he was the servant of God.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2015)

Being the oldest employee at work, the name Pappy just came along and I have used it several online sites.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Being the oldest employee at work, the name Pappy just came along and I have used it several online sites.



Ken North Texas...Pops I am called on some other Sites..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have been called a "Toxic element" though....  can you believe that?



No way!  Who called you that?!

I think Quicksilver suits you perfectly.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Perhaps not toxic, just strange...


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 24, 2015)

I cheated also.  Everything I thought of, I didn't like so I did a Google search for usernames. I found a web site that generates them. It showed a list and AprilSun jumped out at me because it is April and yesterday the sun was shinning which it hasn't been doing much of lately.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ken North Texas...Pops I am called on some other Sites..



I always thought the N in your members name was for IN. Like Ken In Texas. Now I know. Pappy


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2015)

I used to have the user name Mzungu.  It's Swahili for 'foreigner' but usually refers to white person.  It's common in many countries in Africa, even those that don't speak Swahili, like Uganda.  I began to feel it was name after a few months living there, always hearing 'mzungu, how are you?'.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OH mine is a very boring story Jim..I've been on interent forums for many years almost always with the same user name, and when I joined SF I was a moderator of another forum , so I didn't want to use the same ID ..so trying to think of a name that wasn't already in use, I glanced out the window into the garden and the first thing I saw was my Holly Tree...just replaced tree  with a rhyming word and there we have it..HollyDolly it has been ever since..



Holly, I assumed Holly was your real name.  It suits you perfectly and you remind me of a dear friend whose name is Holly.  Now my brain is confused.  It will take a while to get over this   . . .


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2015)

My first experience with a computer, years ago, I had joined a couple forum-talk sites. I was still working and I thought that something in reference to the bread man business would be appropriate. I came up with the handle, Hot Buns. 

Well I'll leave the rest up to you to figure out, but I didn't last long on those sites.


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Holly, I assumed Holly was your real name.  It suits you perfectly and you remind me of a dear friend whose name is Holly.  Now my brain is confused.  It will take a while to get over this   . . .



Yes I thought that as well Glinda..........its like you have to get to know a person all over again


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2015)

In 1996 I was on a now defunct site and used the name RickO'Shay....


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2015)

Because I was an Air Force pilot, I wanted to use "Eagle", but it was already taken, so I had to settle for 'Falcon'.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Holly, I assumed Holly was your real name.  It suits you perfectly and you remind me of a dear friend whose name is Holly.  Now my brain is confused.  It will take a while to get over this   . . .



Sorry Glinda and Merlin to disappoint you , but like most people on forums I don't use my real name..LOL..but those members of SF who do know my real name say that they feel Holly suits me better just as you say Glinda..but I just think it's simply how you first came to know me and you're used to it..but thank you for the compliment.

Do you think if I'd have called myself Theresa Green..it would have been more obvious it was a pseudonym ?  :rofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I always thought the N in your members name was for IN. Like Ken In Texas. Now I know. Pappy


The N also covers the Ford N tractor that I have. I am also active om tractor Sites.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I always thought the N in your members name was for IN. Like Ken In Texas. Now I know. Pappy



I thought the same thing, but you _are _in North Texas, so it works both ways.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2015)

I lived a long time in a place where Russian Thistle, tumbleweeds, blew in along side the house. They would stay a short while then drift on with the next big wind, drifting with the sand out across the plains country.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Beautiful word picture, Drifter. Evocative.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 24, 2015)

*Lenore,  as a teen I was an Edgar Alan Poe fan, I worked at a little record shop and the disc jockey from a local radio station came in and we became friends.  He invited me to join him on Fridays for the Rock & Roll program.  We needed  a name for me so I became Lovely Luscious Lenore and had a ball getting letters and fan mail.  It was a blast.

Then the real world happened, I met an airman, fell in love and moved to Texas and my "radio career" ended.   So when I need a name for several forums I used ~Lenore.  The lovely luscious had sort of faded by then, but it was a happy memory.  layful:*


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome, Lenore! Great story!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2015)

All great stories...I too, thought the same thing about Holly and Ken.  Agree Holly suits you so well.  You look and sound like a Holly.  Love the images Drifter evokes.  Dissapointed it refers to tumbleweed.  Will keep my version.   
I posted mine earlier, in another thread.  Will again, though.  Spent weeks trying to find a age appropriate forum.  Signed up for so many, Nona was always taken. Had to try numerous others. Hated the process, especially when I found the forums were so dissapointing.  Had about given up when I found Senior Forums.  When I had to once again supply a user name...just thought...And why not...abbreviated it to ndynt.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

Great story Lenore...and sorry to disappoint you too Nona..

The irony of it is that I've always hated my given name..so I should have changed it many years ago..but it's too late now LOL

I told you didn't I that my s-i-l's sister is called _Nona_, hers came about because her siblings couldn't pronounce her first name Christina


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

My real name is Marg, and I'm an aunt (many times over).


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 14, 2021)

I collect Autumn Leaf dishes that I inherited from my mother. They are also called Jewel Tea dishes because you got them as premiums from the Jewel Tea man that used to be a home delivery service like the Fuller Brush man.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2021)

My last name is Murr. I just thought it'd be generous to give SF twice as much of me. (j/k)


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 14, 2021)

Iris is my first name followed by what age category I currently am in.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

One of my favourite tv programmes is Rosemary and Thyme...!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> One of my favourite tv programmes is Rosemary and Thyme...!


Mine, too, Rosemarie!

Never missed an episode!


----------



## Jules (Jan 14, 2021)

It’s convoluted.  When my daughter was young, we’d talk about the “rings on her fingers and bells on toes and she would make music wherever she’d go“.  I had some rings & bells that we made into jewellery.  She drew a picture and labelled it Jules.  She couldn’t spell then and still can’t.  

The day I joined I’d been thinking about that picture and wondering if I still have it.  I don’t.  There‘s also the one she did of the family.  When we asked (the answer was obvious) who was the father.  You’re lucky I didn’t pick P*n*s.


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2021)

First 4 letters of my first name and the first 3 of my surname.


----------



## Macfan (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm a computer enthusiast partial to Apple Mac computers, so I chose Macfan. Don...


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 14, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> One of my favourite tv programmes is Rosemary and Thyme...!


We are re-watching it now.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 14, 2021)

When I was working, I needed access to the websites of many of my customers. Many had a policy to change the passwords every 3 to 6 months, which was a PITA. I remembered I had a book that listed about 200 scotch distilleries, so I started with Abelour and worked my way through the alphabet. I then thought one would be great for a screen name, so I selected Bowmore, a distillery on the Island of Islay. Some years ago, I actually visited the distillery.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 14, 2021)

bowmore said:


> When I was working, I needed access to the websites of many of my customers. Many had a policy to change the passwords every 3 to 6 months, which was a PITA. I remembered I had a book that listed about 200 scotch distilleries, so I started with Abelour and worked my way through the alphabet. I then thought one would be great for a screen name, so I selected Bowmore, a distillery on the Island of Islay. Some years ago, I actually visited the distillery.
> 
> View attachment 144692


I don't drink Scotch anymore but when I did, Bowmore was one of my Fav's


----------



## bowmore (Jan 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I don't drink Scotch anymore but when I did, Bowmore was one of my Fav's


Here is a photo of the Operations Manager offering me some 18 year old double matured cask strength special bottling


----------



## win231 (Jan 14, 2021)

I was a competitive shooter for several years.  Us shooters are very picky about ammo & we handload our own to custom tailor it to our gun.
win231 (short for Winchester 231)  is one of my favorite powders because it burns clean & meters consistently - important factors for accuracy.

Why bother going to all that trouble when we can just buy factory ammo?
You can go to the market & buy a cake already made, or you can buy flour, eggs, butter, sugar, etc. & you control the ingredients & end up with a better cake.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 14, 2021)

Driving through West Texas, I went through a town that had nothing going for it except a catchy name: Pecos.

I also saw an isolated looking structure off to the side of the road in the middle of nowhere with a big sign "Pump House Number 7." I resolved that if I ever owned a bar, I would name it Pump House Number 7. But that never happed so I still have another catchy name floating around in my brainwaves taking up memory space.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 14, 2021)

I am a proud Aboriginal Elder of the Peramangk Mob of South Australia
I am a Traditional and Legal owner of the property where huz and I live
I live not far from where my Grandmother Louisa was born near a Government Waterhole
Louisa was one of the last fullblood Aboriginal women ever born in South Australia


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> I am a proud Aboriginal Elder of the Peramangk Mob of South Australia
> I am a Traditional and Legal owner of the property where huz and I live
> I live not far from where my Grandmother Louisa was born near a Government Waterhole
> Louisa was one of the last fullblood Aboriginal women ever born in South Australia


I'm intrigued by the Australian aborigines. Your ancestors travelled from Africa. The African tribes look different from each other, but your people and those of New Guinea all look similar, so presumably you come from one tribe. Plus, the language is similar to Swahili. There is obviously a story to tell.
Hope you're not offended by my comments?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

I just mixed my real name with my middle name. I slapped the KS (Kansas) on it because most places online have a Marci already.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2021)

There was already a male member at the time named Laurie


----------



## old medic (Jan 15, 2021)

Well been in Certified EMT since 78, worked as a Paramedic since 86...


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 15, 2021)

My initials are LEW and I just added Kat to it for the heck of it.  Those are my birth initials, but my baptismal initials are MLETW.   Mary,Lois,Evalena,Therese Winters.  I always simply used my birth name.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> I am a proud Aboriginal Elder of the Peramangk Mob of South Australia


I love the word Mob used here as tribe or team or people, I assume.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 15, 2021)

My name is Edward hence Mr. Ed


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> My initials are LEW and I just added Kat to it for the heck of it.  Those are my birth initials, but my baptismal initials are MLETW.   Mary,Lois,Evalena,Therese Winters.  I always simply used my birth name.


Evalena ?...I've never heard that before, what a beautiful name


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Lara said:


> There was already a male member at the time named Laurie


yup and he's still here posting occasionally...  I like the name 'Lara' tho' very pretty like it's owner...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 15, 2021)

Forum names can be a great source of amusement. When I was searching for something original I came across a lady who was a lawyer. She called herself, Laura Norder, (Law & Order) and she referred to her husband as Orlin, (All in Order) very droll.

My name simply stems from a love of old cars, but I love lots of other vintage things too.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

The idea behind a member name is to be anonymous.  So if you give the reason you lose your anonymity. Why does anyone want to know?


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...One that I used years ago on a forum was sikofants.....that took a while for people to get their head around


well,  if "sikofants" is an anagram then all I can make of it is "sofa stink" 
Sorry about that holly  So do tell...I guess I can't get my head around it either


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

My real name is Kathleen but have always gone by Kathy or Kate. So I always thought I would go by Kathleen when I got older. Jump to today, and I am indeed older so thought I would try the name out here. But you know what?  I hate it!  All of my friends call me Kate and this Kathleen business just feels phone to me.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

Lara said:


> well,  if "sikofants" is an anagram then all I can make of it is "sofa stink"
> Sorry about that holly  So do tell...I guess I can't get my head around it either


Sick if ants?? . I want to know too!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Lara said:


> well,  if "sikofants" is an anagram then all I can make of it is "sofa stink"
> Sorry about that holly  So do tell...I guess I can't get my head around it either


*sycophants *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> My real name is Kathleen but have always gone by Kathy or Kate. So I always thought I would go by Kathleen when I got older. Jump to today, and I am indeed older so thought I would try the name out here. But you know what?  I hate it!  All of my friends call me Kate and this Kathleen business just feels phone to me.


if you ask @Matrix, he _may_ allow you to change it just this once...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Evalena ?...I've never heard that before, what a beautiful name


My goodness but they gave you a lot of names at Baptism!!!  Is there a story behind that???  
Our red headed son,who is so proud of his Irish heritage on my side, hated it that our last name didn’t sound Irish. So when his son’s were born they gave them a first name, a middle name, and added on another initial of O. So they are 
Sean Robert O (last name) and 
Connor James O (last name)


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 15, 2021)

pretty simple,I grew up watching movies,loved going to movie theatre until Covid stopped that for awhile real name is Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Sick if ants?? . I want to know too!!!


see above ^^^^^^


----------



## Chet (Jan 15, 2021)

It was just a name I picked out of the air for no specific reason other than being short and a male. The avatar because Pitt happened to be on TV playing a game.


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2021)

My youngest grandsons.......charlie and harry.........Charry........


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 15, 2021)

We used to make jokes about the names on the TV show The Waltons.  That's how I became JimBob.  1952, unsurprisingly, is the year of my birth.


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> We used to make jokes about the names on the TV show The Waltons.  That's how I became JimBob.  1952, unsurprisingly, is the year of my birth.


Goodnight jimbob .......


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I love the word Mob used here as tribe or team or people, I assume.


Yes @Pepper the word 'Mob' refers to the Indigenous Aussies and also Emus and Kangaroos
A Mob of Emus and A Mob of Kangaroos


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm intrigued by the Australian aborigines. Your ancestors travelled from Africa. The African tribes look different from each other, but your people and those of New Guinea all look similar, so presumably you come from one tribe. Plus, the language is similar to Swahili. There is obviously a story to tell.
> Hope you're not offended by my comments?


@Rosemarie not at all I love to hear snippets of information about my Ancestors
Yes Australian Aborigines are similar to New Guinea natives and also the New Zealand Maori
My Ancestors walked across the land bridge which joined Australia to the rest of the world at least 60,000+ years ago
Eventually the sea level rose and covered the land bridge and we have been living here ever since
The oldest continuous civilisation on the Planet because our Great Southern Land was cut off from the rest of the world
Make no mistake we were not idle as was often thought many years ago
There is a book called 'The Biggest Estate On Earth' by Bill Gammage documents how Australian how
Aboriginal people worked hard to make plants and animals abundant, convenient and predictable
Where it suited they worked with the country, accepting or consolidating its character, but if it didn’t suit they changed the country, sometimes dramatically, with fire or no fire but they used a technique called Mosaic Burning
By distributing plants and associating them in mosaics, then using these to lure and locate animals or relocate animals
Aborigines made Australia what it was in 1788 when the tall ships came and changed Australia forever


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 15, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Rosemarie not at all I love to hear snippets of information about my Ancestors
> Yes Australian Aborigines are similar to New Guinea natives and also the New Zealand Maori
> My Ancestors walked across the land bridge which joined Australia to the rest of the world at least 60,000+ years ago
> Eventually the sea level rose and covered the land bridge and we have been living here ever since
> ...




This is very interesting, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Rosemarie not at all I love to hear snippets of information about my Ancestors
> Yes Australian Aborigines are similar to New Guinea natives and also the New Zealand Maori
> My Ancestors walked across the land bridge which joined Australia to the rest of the world at least 60,000+ years ago
> Eventually the sea level rose and covered the land bridge and we have been living here ever since
> ...


Do you have legends of why your people left Africa?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Do you have legends of why your people left Africa?


Why did Europeans leave Africa?  WE ALL left Africa, every far-flung human.  Usually, it's a need for food or to get away from war, or both.

Oops, sorry.  Yes, I'd like to know that too, @peramangkelder


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Why did Europeans leave Africa?  WE ALL left Africa, every far-flung human.  Usually, it's a need for food or to get away from war, or both.
> 
> Oops, sorry.  Yes, I'd like to know that too, @peramangkelder


I think that theory is wrong, and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before proof is found. How can intelligent, educated people believe that black Africans change into white-skinned, blue-eyed blonds?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 15, 2021)

When I started getting a few gray hairs in my otherwise auburn tresses, my youngest daughter told me, "Mom, you're not "Salt and Pepper, you're Cinnamon Sugar"


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I think that theory is wrong, and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before proof is found. How can intelligent, educated people believe that black Africans change into white-skinned, blue-eyed blonds?



I find it comforting to know that I share the almost exact same DNA with Laplanders, Pam's Mob, people from the Ivory Coast, and my own Irish forebears.  It's a cliche but our similarities wildly outweigh our differences.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 15, 2021)

Silverfox was taken?Became  Sliverfox


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I think that theory is wrong, and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before proof is found. How can intelligent, educated people believe that black Africans change into white-skinned, blue-eyed blonds?


Aboriginal children are platinum blonde.  

Until there is strong contradictory evidence, I'm going with the "Africa is the Birthplace of Civilization" premise.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Silverfox was taken?Became  Sliverfox


And here all along I thought you had slipped-up on the spelling of Silver!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 15, 2021)

I was registering to become a member and became frustrated after 4 or 5 names were rejected as already in use. I used this one because I was pretty certain it was available.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I was registering to become a member and became frustrated after 4 or 5 names were rejected as already in use. I used this one because I was pretty certain it was available.


Not anymore! LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Silverfox was taken?Became  Sliverfox


OMG! I totally never noticed. All this time I was reading Silverfox. *cleans glasses*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Do you have legends of why your people left Africa?


No @Rosemarie but when the Europeans came here in 1788....and it was no glorious pilgrimage....they found many blond haired
blue eyed Aboriginal children because the Portuguese and the Dutch had been to the Great Southern Land long before 1788
'The theory of *Portuguese* discovery of *Australia* claims that early *Portuguese *navigators were the first Europeans to sight *Australia* between 1521 and 1524, well before the arrival of Dutch navigator Willem Janszoon in 1606 on board the
Duyfken who is generally considered to be the first European discoverer'


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> No @Rosemarie but when the Europeans came here in 1788....and it was no glorious pilgrimage....they found many blond haired
> blue eyed Aboriginal children because the Portuguese and the Dutch had been to the Great Southern Land long before 1788
> 'The theory of *Portuguese* discovery of *Australia* claims that early *Portuguese *navigators were the first Europeans to sight *Australia* between 1521 and 1524, well before the arrival of Dutch navigator Willem Janszoon in 1606 on board the
> Duyfken who is generally considered to be the first European discoverer'


I think people tend to forget what great explorers the Portuguese were. 
Thanks for responding to my query.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> The idea behind a member name is to be anonymous.  So if you give the reason you lose your anonymity. Why does anyone want to know?


*I'm 100% certain if you give the reason behind your username I'm still not gonna know who you are. Do you feel you know me better now by the little bit of info I gave on my username? First and middle smooshed together?*


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Not anymore! LOL


So very true.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> First 4 letters of my first name and the first 3 of my surname.


Same thing I did. My user name I have used everywhere for years.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 16, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> *The idea behind a member name is to be anonymous.*  So if you give the reason you lose your anonymity. Why does anyone want to know?


ROFLMAO!

Okay, if you say so.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

Sunny was the absolutely best of the 4 dogs we owned. The name is my memorial to her.


----------



## Pixelfun (Jan 25, 2021)

Pixelfun has been my social media alter ego for many many years. Not sure why I decided to use it on this forum.
photography based plus throw in some fun (gosh, my younger self sounds intriguing haha)


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 25, 2021)

Susie said:


> Vaguely remembered a "ditty" involving 'susie', and brought to life by a famous personality (I think).
> Jimmy Durante: "If you knew Susie like I know Susie-------" ?


I remember Eddie Cantor singing that when I was a kid.  It became quite popular.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

I don't want to get involved in this squabble, but just want to say that it would be incredibly foolish for anyone to reveal their full name on these public forums. With all the identify theft, harrassment, and criminal behavior, that would be asking for trouble!  These online names exist for a reason.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 25, 2021)

Well, I'm usually surrounded by little female rescues and thus the name.
Did give a lot of thought to just plain Mat. Even had the meme ready.


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

A few years ago a beautiful cockatoo landed on our back verandah. Our little grand daughter fed it and so it came back the next day and the next and has been doing so for a couple of years. She named the bird Dana. I thought it a good name for the forum! 
This is not Dana, just thought some may enjoy the video!


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2021)

My grandpa's favorite candy was jujubes.  He called me his jujube, saying I was a sweet little busy bee.  I loved my grandpa, so...….


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

I've known from other forums in the past , stories where people have given out too much info , and have been traced to their homes after a spat online...

One guy went to the home of another guy after the former felt his wife was talking too much to the latter guy... he hunted him down  and because he'd posted his real name he was easily found , and then it all turned very nasty


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 26, 2021)

*My real name. And 56 was my house number before  I moved.*


----------



## grahamg (Jan 26, 2021)

Should I consider changing my forum name, oow I dont know, to something unpretentious like,"Bond, James Bond" !?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2021)

*When I was in school, many years ago there were 6 Barbara's in my classroom. If the Nun called out Barbara 5 girls stood up. I didn't because my first name is Barbara Ann. So when I came into the SF,I used the name my Husband calls me at times and that's where I got Sassycakes.*


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 29, 2021)

My favorite football team and my birth year.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't even know how StarSong sprang into my head when I first made it up.  It felt happy, which is my favorite state of being!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 29, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Should I consider changing my forum name, oow I dont know, to something unpretentious like,"Bond, James Bond"


Sure

Give it a shot

My little buddy will start things off for ya


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 5, 2021)

User name came from a great passage between 'Bear Claw Chris Lapp' 
and 'Jeremiah Johnson'.

" “You’ve come far, pilgrim.”

“Feels like far.”

“T’were it worth the trouble?”

“Ha? What trouble.”


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2021)

During Glaucoma surgery, one eye at a time, my doctor surprised me by correcting my nearsightedness and astigmatism. I think she said she had changed the shape of my eyeball(s). The surgeries were approximately a year apart. After the first one my brain couldn't process the major differences in vision. I tried removing the right lens of my glasses...didn't work. I was having trouble wearing contacts, so that wasn't an option. Finally I substituted brown contact paper for the right eyeglass lens. My frames were tortoise shell colored, light brown.  When I'd go shopping, I could tell people were looking at me strangely as they approached me. I thought that from a distance it probably looked like I only had one eye since the glasses frame and contact paper were similar to the color of my skin.  Fancying myself as a music Diva, I chose the name OneEyedDiva.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2021)

Just for fun. Why your member name?​
Why?

Because....I'm......Gary O'

O'...being the son of

On another forum, a favorite antagonist of mine decided to dub me Gary O'Blivious 
I thought that to be quite clever 
.....for a guy with a name that rhymes with courtesy flush


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> “You’ve come far, pilgrim.”


Wunna my favorite lines in my favorite movie

Good call


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

No particular reason.


----------



## Jules (Feb 6, 2021)

@bowmore   If you want something as your namesake, the BC Liquor Control has a lottery for the right to purchase a single bottle of Bowmore.  Price is $75,000 plus taxes and deposit.


----------

